
Google to pay $481.5m in major win for Australian Tax Office - fourmii
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/dec/18/google-to-pay-4815m-in-major-win-for-australian-tax-office
======
sundvor
This is pretty significant. I'm glad to see that big tech can't just cheat
their way out of their obvious obligations, when the collect such a huge
amount of revenue.

